# Clamoroso, Inter e Juve su Gareth Bale?



## koti (4 Luglio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Alfredo Pedulà, Jonathan Barnett, agente di Gareth Bale, ha messo in programma un viaggio in Italia nei prossimi giorni. E siccome non sarà un viaggio di piacere, c'è da seguire con attenzione quello che succederà. Bale al Real Madrid si sente un separato in casa e vorrebbe andar via. Il giocatore piace molto alla Juve, che però al momento è impegnata in altre trattative, ma può diventare un'occasione incredibile per la potenza enorme di Suning, soprattutto se dovesse partire Perisic (che vuole lo United), e senza dimenticare Di Maria che è sempre seguito con attenzione. Intanto, l’agente sta per arrivare in Italia: per ora è soltanto una traccia, non corriamo, ma che traccia…


----------



## koti (4 Luglio 2017)

Handanovic
Darmian - Manolas - Marquinhos - Dalbert
N'Zonzi - Rabiot 
Di Maria - Nainggolan - Bale
Icardi


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alfredo Pedulà, Jonathan Barnett, agente di Gareth Bale, ha messo in programma un viaggio in Italia nei prossimi giorni. E siccome non sarà un viaggio di piacere, c'è da seguire con attenzione quello che succederà. Bale al Real Madrid si sente un separato in casa e vorrebbe andar via. Il giocatore piace molto alla Juve, che però al momento è impegnata in altre trattative, ma può diventare un'occasione incredibile per la potenza enorme di Suning, soprattutto se dovesse partire Perisic (che vuole lo United), e senza dimenticare Di Maria che è sempre seguito con attenzione. Intanto, l’agente sta per arrivare in Italia: per ora è soltanto una traccia, non corriamo, ma che traccia…



Penso che in caso torni in Inghilterra. Lo stesso United mollerebbe Perisic, presumo.



koti ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Darmian - Manolas - Marquinhos - Dalbert
> N'Zonzi - Rabiot
> Di Maria - Nainggolan - Bale
> Icardi



Mi pare troppo, parliamo di tipo 400-450 milioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alfredo Pedulà, Jonathan Barnett, agente di Gareth Bale, ha messo in programma un viaggio in Italia nei prossimi giorni. E siccome non sarà un viaggio di piacere, c'è da seguire con attenzione quello che succederà. Bale al Real Madrid si sente un separato in casa e vorrebbe andar via. Il giocatore piace molto alla Juve, che però al momento è impegnata in altre trattative, ma può diventare un'occasione incredibile per la potenza enorme di Suning, soprattutto se dovesse partire Perisic (che vuole lo United), e senza dimenticare Di Maria che è sempre seguito con attenzione. Intanto, l’agente sta per arrivare in Italia: per ora è soltanto una traccia, non corriamo, ma che traccia…



200 milioni più il 3° ingaggio in Europa. Si certo, ci credo molto.
"La potenza -dei giornalisti- di Sunning"


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2017)

Credo che manco se unissero le forze riuscirebbero a prenderlo 



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare troppo, parliamo di tipo 400-450 milioni.


Credo fosse ironico...


----------



## neoxes (4 Luglio 2017)

Marquinhos ha appena rinnovato, non lo cedono.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Darmian - Manolas - Marquinhos - Dalbert
> N'Zonzi - Rabiot
> Di Maria - Nainggolan - Bale
> Icardi



Hai dimenticato la panchina:

Neuer
Marcelo
Sergio Ramos
Verratti
Modric
Messi
C. Ronaldo


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo che manco se unissero le forze riuscirebbero a prenderlo
> 
> 
> Credo fosse ironico...



Senza Tolisso non è una vera trollata.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato la panchina:
> 
> Neuer
> Marcelo
> ...



In realtà Neuer sarebbe titolare.
In panchina Donnarumma.
Handanovic come terzo, o secondo quando Gigio va con la Primavera...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alfredo Pedulà, Jonathan Barnett, agente di Gareth Bale, ha messo in programma un viaggio in Italia nei prossimi giorni. E siccome non sarà un viaggio di piacere, c'è da seguire con attenzione quello che succederà. Bale al Real Madrid si sente un separato in casa e vorrebbe andar via. Il giocatore piace molto alla Juve, che però al momento è impegnata in altre trattative, ma può diventare un'occasione incredibile per la potenza enorme di Suning, soprattutto se dovesse partire Perisic (che vuole lo United), e senza dimenticare Di Maria che è sempre seguito con attenzione. Intanto, l’agente sta per arrivare in Italia: per ora è soltanto una traccia, non corriamo, ma che traccia…



Bale, Modric, CR7, James, Benzema...

Non sapevo che a Madrid stessero smobilitando...

Si vede che le ultime annate deludenti hanno stancato la dirigenza.............................


----------



## Black (4 Luglio 2017)

Ad oggi quando sento parlare di potenzadisuning mi viene da ridere, perchè questi è da 1 anno solare che sono a Milano e ad oggi hanno portato Gabigol e Joao Mario.... madonna che potenza!! 
Poi magari a settembre daremo un giudizio definitivo, ma ad oggi non capisco perchè è così diffuso questo concetto della #potenzadisuning


----------



## markjordan (4 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Ad oggi quando sento parlare di potenzadisuning mi viene da ridere, perchè questi è da 1 anno solare che sono a Milano e ad oggi hanno portato Gabigol e Joao Mario.... madonna che potenza!!
> Poi magari a settembre daremo un giudizio definitivo, ma ad oggi non capisco perchè è così diffuso questo concetto della #potenzadisuning


perche' i giornalai non gobbi sono tutti figli di brera , tutti a 90 x la beneamata


----------



## Jaqen (4 Luglio 2017)

Handanovic
Digné Manolas Marquinhos Dalbert
Tolisso Gagliardini
Bale Naingollan Bernardeschi
Icardi


----------



## krull (4 Luglio 2017)

La juve potenzialmente potrebbe anche permetterselo come costo del cartellino ma come ingaggio assolutamente no.
Per quanto riguarda l' inter....secondo questi pseudo giornalisti Di Maria E Bale lascerebbero rispettivamente il PSG e il Real Madrid dove giocano la Champions da protagonisti e dove percepiscono ingaggi enormi (oltre i 10 milioni di euro) per andare all' Inter nel campionato italiano a percepire bene che va la metà dell' ingaggio o giù di li e senza giocare nemmeno la Uefa....E meno male che ci prendevano per il cu... a noi quando Ibra per tornare dal PSG doveva dimezzarsi l' ingaggio.....
E inoltre....sempre secondo questi pseudo giornalisti le squadre inglese o il Bayern o il PSG stanno li a guardare?
Tutto molto bello....


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Digné Manolas Marquinhos Dalbert
> Tolisso Gagliardini
> Bale Naingollan Bernardeschi
> Icardi



Hai dimenticato C. Ronaldo, Suarez e Batman


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Digné Manolas Marquinhos Dalbert
> Tolisso Gagliardini
> Bale Naingollan Bernardeschi
> Icardi



Handanovic
Digné Manolas Marquinhos Dalbert
Tolisso Gagliardini
Bale Naingollan Bernardeschi
Messi

non dimenticare il più importante.


----------



## siioca (4 Luglio 2017)

Bale prende di stipendio 20 milioni l'anno, non penso che in Italia qualcuno si possa permettere simili giocatori.


----------



## Albijol (4 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alfredo Pedulà, Jonathan Barnett, agente di Gareth Bale, ha messo in programma un viaggio in Italia nei prossimi giorni. E siccome non sarà un viaggio di piacere, c'è da seguire con attenzione quello che succederà. Bale al Real Madrid si sente un separato in casa e vorrebbe andar via. Il giocatore piace molto alla Juve, che però al momento è impegnata in altre trattative, ma può diventare un'occasione incredibile per la potenza enorme di Suning, soprattutto se dovesse partire Perisic (che vuole lo United), e senza dimenticare Di Maria che è sempre seguito con attenzione. Intanto, l’agente sta per arrivare in Italia: per ora è soltanto una traccia, non corriamo, ma che traccia…



Se va via dal Real torna in Inghilterra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2017)

Feel the power.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Luglio 2017)

L'unico modo che hanno di pagarlo è quello di cedere azioni societarie al Real (circa il 20% dell'anno Juve e circa il 50% per l'Inter), che userebbe le squadre italiane in stile Real Madrid Castilla per far crescere i giovani. 

In effetti la juve potrebbe prenderlo scambiandolo con Dybala più una 50ina di milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Darmian - Manolas - Marquinhos - Dalbert
> N'Zonzi - Rabiot
> Di Maria - Nainggolan - Bale
> Icardi


Ma la smetti con quei Manolas e Nainggolan? La Roma non venderebbe mai sia Manolas che Nainggolan all'Inter; inoltre, Marquinhos non si muove da Parigi, visto che Silva sta invecchiando e sarà lui il nuovo leader della retroguardia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Ad oggi quando sento parlare di potenzadisuning mi viene da ridere, perchè questi è da 1 anno solare che sono a Milano e ad oggi hanno portato Gabigol e Joao Mario.... madonna che potenza!!
> Poi magari a settembre daremo un giudizio definitivo, ma ad oggi non capisco perchè è così diffuso questo concetto della #potenzadisuning



Più che altro non capisco perché noi se andiamo a trattare un big il primo problema è sempre che "non facciamo la champions" mentre l'inter che manco fa l'EL può trattare Di Maria, Bale e Nainggolan e nessuno di loro ha il medesimo problema..

In pratica loro sono talmente blasonati che anche senza coppe attirano i big, noi senza le coppe non ci fila nessuno...


----------



## chicagousait (4 Luglio 2017)

Si certo, ci credo tantissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la smetti con quei Manolas e Nainggolan? La Roma non venderebbe mai sia Manolas che Nainggolan all'Inter; inoltre, *Marquinhos non si muove da Parigi*, visto che Silva sta invecchiando e sarà lui il nuovo leader della retroguardia.



Tanto più che Marquinhos ha appena rinnovato.

Se poi la Roma cedesse Manolas e Nainggolan, cosa a cui comunque non credo, a noi ci importerebbe il giusto: avremo comunque una rivale in meno per la zona CL.


----------



## koti (4 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la smetti con quei Manolas e Nainggolan? La Roma non venderebbe mai sia Manolas che Nainggolan all'Inter; inoltre, Marquinhos non si muove da Parigi, visto che Silva sta invecchiando e sarà lui il nuovo leader della retroguardia.


Sono tutti nomi accostati all'Inter dai vari giornalisti. Ovviamente Nainggolan è molto improbabile, e ancora di più lo è Bale in coppia con Di Maria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2017)

Se non erro al Real prende 17 milioni, mettiamo pure che si riduca un pò lo stipendio esageriamo e diciamo a 10 milioni la cifra è ancora folle per entrambi, per me alla fine l'Inter prenderà e strapagherà Di Maria.


----------

